# Wishing Well Style Flower Planter



## Knifeblock (May 28, 2014)

I came across a large pile of reclaimed truck flooring wood (Asian Woods) and did not know what to do with it. One day I decided to build a flower planter. When I first started I wanted it to be something plain and simple. My friend and neighbor saw what I was doing and offered his help in creating a design. My neighbor is well versed in the use of a software program called SketchUp. I'm sure many, if not all of you have heard of it. This program allowed me to create this project using different bevel and miter cuts. At my skill level, I know I would not have been able to create this. I learned a lot about miters and compound miters. I always had a fear of miters and steered clear of them if I could. I have found using mitered joints and angles can really bring a project to life. Assembled with Titebond III waterproof Glue ans three coats of Boiled Linseed oil was applied. Thanks for allowing me to share this.
Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Turnerman (May 28, 2014)

Best wishing well planter I've seen.
Those rich wood colors really make it stand out.
I expect you will receive requests for plans from those who appreciate fine craftsmanship.

What other projects would you be willing to share with us lumber jocks?


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

I like it,,,,it is well proportioned, and you have a creative mind !!!!

BUT,SPOILER ALERT >>>> it will be interesting over time what the sun will do, to all of your nice work. My thinking relates back to my efforts that went into my two Adrondack chairs, and the companion two place settee. As well as my long gone wishing well.


----------



## Knifeblock (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Turnerman and Neverenougftackle for your kind words. I do have plans available and have priced them $4.95 on Etsy.com. My neighbor has worked so many hours in SketchUp to design this Planter and has helped me build it. It is the least I can do to help repay him for all the hard work and effort. I believe the plans are priced very reasonably. Easy to download and get them quickly. I am working on another project that is a Wishing Well and Planter combined. Once finished I will post. Thanks for asking and here is the link for the Wishing Well Style Planter. (24 Pages in pdf format).
http://goo.gl/Kah3gN
Yes, the sun will have an effect on anything wood that is left outside. With routine care and treatment I'm sure it will last for many, many years. God willing! Boiled linseed oil is easy to apply and does a wonderful job of bringing out the rich colors.


----------

